# Launcher with discrete portrait and landscape layouts?



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all, posted this on xda but no responses yet...

Does anyone know of an android launcher that has discrete layouts for portrait vs landscape orientations? Kind of like how ics does it now, but something I can install on gingerbread? When I'm in landscape mode my icons are all smooshed together due to the vertical vs. horizontal grid spacing being the same for both. I've done a search for this off and on when I remember for the past few months or so but can never find anything. Is it that hard to implement?

Thanks!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------

